

Ask HN: Info/Examples about success at selling to small businesses online? - samh

Hi,<p>Do you have any links to information about businesses successfully selling to travel agents / accountants / gyms / real estate agents online ?<p>Articles, interviews or just the name of the business having the success would be most appreciated.<p>I want to turbo charge my marketing efforts for my startup and I'm looking for ideas.<p>Thanks
Sam Howley
www.CustomerCradle.com
======
samh
Hi,

Previously I have seen some www.mixergy.com interviews that touch on selling
to businesses online.

Also I've read about how small/medium sized businesses are a difficult
proposition because it's too inefficient to reach them via mass marketing as
you would consumers but price point usually doesn't justify a sales force and
sales presentations.

All suggestions appreciated.

Cheers Sam

